
Programming Music with Overtone - llambda
http://blip.tv/clojure/sam-aaron-programming-music-with-overtone-5970273
======
dustingetz
better video, 4 minutes, no crappy foreplay, just some guy live-coding with
overtone

<http://vimeo.com/22798433>

~~~
samaaron
That's the same guy - me :-)

~~~
ot
Awesome talk! I see you are located in Cambridge, are you going to give a
talk/demo there anytime soon?

------
mistercow
I feel like I miss out on a lot of interesting talk videos because I simply
cannot stand this kind of phone-camera-in-the-audience execution. I can barely
hear these people's muffled voices over the sound of the background hiss.

I mean, someone took the time to put beginning music and titles on this, so
why not actually, you know, mic the speaker?

~~~
samaaron
I did have a microphone attached to me - but for some reason they didn't go
with that audio-stream. I agree, it's a little difficult to follow for the
first couple of minutes - but it does get better.

~~~
abp
_but for some reason they didn't go with that audio-stream_

Wait, what? I really looked forward to this one since I read the slides when
they appeared. Then i watched a portion of the talk and skipped to your
exciting demos, because I couldn't understand anything you said.

Is there any possibility to get a new video with the other stream?

~~~
yaxu
I listened to this right through over laptop speakers and heard every word
without problems. Perhaps you're just not used to Sam's English accent?

~~~
abp
Yes, that's a problem too.

------
127
What bothers me is that Java does not have good, free, well documented, well
maintained libraries for low-latency (5 ms or less) audio and MIDI.

Still have to resort to C++ if I'm going to build audio software for music
production and innovation.

~~~
dustingetz
...... if you can link it in clojure, you can link it in java.

------
prezjordan
I love music programming, my first open source projects, Melopy [1] tried to
accomplish this in a really approachable way. Unfortunately I'm still new to
the open-source world and I don't know nearly enough about music ;)

[1] <http://github.com/prezjordan/Melopy>

------
djhworld
This was a great presentation. I'm not really that into programming music, but
I really enjoyed the speaker's presentation style and the content was very
interesting and enjoyable.

------
geoffroy
I've been learning SuperCollider for a month or so. It's a weird but very
interesting and powerful language. Got some of the nice elements of Ruby :
lambda functions, live coding, etc. with realtime goodness.

Overtone is a Clojure port of SC, but since I don't know Clojure, I chose to
learn SC language directly (and the community is very good).

Would love to have a Ruby port of SC though!

~~~
pfeyz
I feel like it's worth pointing out the distinction between SuperCollider the
programming language and SuperCollider the audio synthesis server. The audio
server is stand-alone and can be controlled via Open Sound Control. The
language is a music DSL that abstracts over the OSC messages and acts as a
client to the synth server. Overtone is another client to the synth server,
but I'm not sure how much it's following the SuperCollider language. Also,
there's an scruby project <https://github.com/maca/scruby> .

~~~
rosejn
You're right, and in Overtone we haven't really tried to mirror SCLang at all.
The DSP core of scsynth is a great piece of software with many years of
testing, debugging, and extension, so it's wonderful that we can leverage this
externally by just sending OSC. Of course we want to pull in any good ideas we
find from the sc class library or any other music system, but generally we
have been working on creating an expressive synthesis language that clearly
communicates what is being produced. In SCLang there are many syntactic tricks
and shortcuts which allow you to create very terse definitions, but they are
often to the detriment of readability. With Clojure's lazy sequences we can
easily model many interesting types of generative musical structures, and with
easy access to the JVM ecosystem of libraries we can now control our musical
processes with external tools or devices, visualize them with nice graphics,
auralize external phenomena (e.g. people have hooked into automated build/test
systems), etc., far easier than in SClang.

~~~
pault
Is it possible to use overtone to send midi to an external hardware device?

~~~
samaaron
Absolutely. We have a built in midi library for communicating with hardware
midi devices.

------
semarjt
<http://vimeo.com/2503257>

------
kba
Unwatchable because of the terrible audio. That echo is deafening.

